# Kabuki Models - "Preacher Knight" revealed



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

The first pictures for the Preacher Knight have been placed on the Kabuki Models website, although scheduled for a release in the 2nd half of February i thought that some of you might be interested and keep an eye out for it.

http://www.kabukimodels.com/index.php?go=produkt&id=42

The model does not officially represent any character or other model from GW, but i think it would be a perfect model to represent Lorgar, and if you check out their other "Knights of Legend" range some of their other models would also be good representatives of other primarchs.

In my personal opinion I really like the model, i think its really well sculpted except im not very fond of the cape as i think it pulled out a bit too much.

Enjoy


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> The model is a multi-parts kit cast in white metal. It stands 40mm from feet to eyes.


In other words, its too big of a scale for being used with GW stuff. That said, it is a rather nice model.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, primarchs are larger then normal marines. templar knight might be good for lion.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great find. Would make a great Logar!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> In other words, its too big of a scale for being used with GW stuff.


measure a space marine, they are not 28mm, some get well over 30mm tall, heck the one I have in front of me is 35mm tall, and thats leaning and running not standing straight, an extra 3-4mm for a hero is perfectly fine and hardly gonna be noticed


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good find Ferrus! was just on their site the other day and the hadn't posted that yet. Looks great!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

soo thats were ppl buying there primarch from ( kinda in away). jeez there expensive as hell


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

It might be expensive, but it would make an awesome model for a pre-heresy word bearers army.... or any of those crazy people who make true-scale marines...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

You say Preacher knight, I see Dark Apostle.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

That Phoenician Knight looks a lot like Fulgrim, I think.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

The way i see it is that the Templar Knight looks like Lion'el
Berserk Knight = Angron
Phoenix Knight = Fulgrim
Millennium Knight = Gulliman
Castellan Knight = Rogal Dorn
Preacher Knight = Lorgar

and the Gorgon Knight will look like Ferrus


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

Ferrus Manus said:


> The way i see it is that the Templar Knight looks like Lion'el
> Berserk Knight = Angron
> Phoenix Knight = Fulgrim
> Millennium Knight = Gulliman
> ...


Awesome find!love it,completely agreed with quote....I wonder if GW got the so called "DreadKnight" idea from the Dark Messiah model- Arkady?...If you gave that guy a GreyKnight twist you could easily imagion that hulking thing purpose built for fighting greater daemon hosts...If the new "DreadKnight" unit is poose I'll get three of these to do the job and the Lorgar lookalike for the HQ.No stress conversions:yahoo:


----------

